# bearded dragon colour phases



## adz83 (Apr 3, 2009)

hey all

i know of a couple of people on this site who breed beardies coloured other than grey ie.red,orange,yellow,white

am just curious who else is breeding these colours or any other colours??


----------



## Dave (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a yellow pair who are in brumation here is a pic of the girl






and these two hatchie/juvie will be used next season


----------



## funcouple (Apr 3, 2009)

will be breeding red, orange, cream, and im hoping i can get alittle more size on my white. also have a high yellow that i may put an orange male over


----------



## adz83 (Apr 3, 2009)

awesome very nice

funcouple any pics of the cream?


----------



## funcouple (Apr 3, 2009)

ill get the other half to take some and load them over the weekend


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 5, 2009)

is that last pic a leatherback?


----------



## dixilizards (Apr 5, 2009)

Here is a photo of one of our males 'Larry' 






More photos of our bearded dragons can be found on our website,
We just got a new camera so hopefully we can get some better photos on our page soon for everyone to see.


----------



## bulionz (Apr 5, 2009)

hey i got a larry i hope he/she turns out like that na hes yellow phase i think


----------



## adz83 (Apr 19, 2009)

anybody else????????


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 19, 2009)

putting a white male to a pale yellow/orange, grey and orange females


----------



## Kris (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been told of a top secret breeding project - red headed yellow bodied vitties. Does anyone know where I can get these super awesome funky new to the hobby multi-generation captive protected by vegetarian birds of prey vitties from?

Ahh, wannabe morph breeders are fun.


----------



## buttss66 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is my girl Ralph. I'm incubating her eggs at the moment.







And the dad, Peru.


----------



## buttss66 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok so that didn't work.Here's the pics
Ralph- yellow
and Peru-orange


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 19, 2009)

I saw a bright, vivid yellow, almost patternless one in South Australia a few years ago. I'm not a fan of Beardies but even so, if legal I'd love to have brought that one home. I've also seen some with dull green heads.

As for overseas, I've seen some which were astounding, even to me! I have pictures somewhere.


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 19, 2009)

buttss66 said:


> Ok so that didn't work.Here's the pics
> Ralph- yellow
> and Peru-orange
> View attachment 87904
> ...



Gee, that yellow one isn't too far off the wild one I saw. Probably the best I've seen in captivity.


----------



## buttss66 (Apr 19, 2009)

My other girls, Max- yellow and Theodore -orange
too small to breed yet





And Peru again. He is Theodore's brother.


----------



## buttss66 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> Gee, that yellow one isn't too far off the wild one I saw. Probably the best I've seen in captivity.



The funny thing is she was a freebie and the previous owner thought she was a male. Hence the name Ralph.


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 19, 2009)

Pretty cool, butts. Even I'd consider taking that one if it was offered to me. Make sure you get lots of babies from her 

I have too many thousands of pictures to go through, I'm sure I have better ones, but I found these.


----------



## buttss66 (Apr 19, 2009)

What an amazing variety of colours Sdaji. Ralph's going to drop her second clutch of eggs tomorrow I think. The first lot are cooking nicely.


----------



## red-devil (Apr 19, 2009)

Ive been collecting some genetics of different morphs, i'm very interested in the colour phases of beardeds, seeing as we seem to quite a bit behind at the moment when it comes to outstanding varietys on the world stage. Some of our international herpers have produced some truly spectacular beardeds. Ithink we willcatch up in time, I'm especially interested in the "Salmon" beardeds, the High Yellows, The walker Reds, and the True Whites.
I'll post pics as mine progress.


----------



## Crocboy (Apr 19, 2009)

Heres a couple.

Cheers.


----------



## James..94 (Apr 20, 2009)

Very Nice Everyone


----------



## adz83 (Apr 20, 2009)

wow there r sum awesome looking dragons there


----------



## Miss B (May 6, 2009)

I'll be breeding a pale yellow female and a cream female to my cream/white male and hoping for pale babies.

I will also be pairing the parents of this beardie and hoping for something similar again:


----------



## sweetangel (May 6, 2009)

Miss B said:


> I'll be breeding a pale yellow female and a cream female to my cream/white male and hoping for pale babies.
> 
> I will also be pairing the parents of this beardie and hoping for something similar again:



now that one has to be a leatherback??
are you expecting to get many of those in ur next clutch??


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 6, 2009)

Sdaji,

They are not reduced scale beardeds are they in the picture on the right? 

Miss B, looks like you have a nice potential line going there.


----------



## _Jas_ (May 6, 2009)

Couple of mine...


----------



## adz83 (May 9, 2009)

anybody got or know of any white phase for sale?


----------



## funcouple (May 9, 2009)

anyone with true white, or lavander that is wanting to sell please PM me


----------



## biggie (May 9, 2009)

damn ralph looks like you got the yellow high lighter out damn need some sunnys


----------



## Miss B (May 23, 2009)

sweetangel said:


> now that one has to be a leatherback??
> are you expecting to get many of those in ur next clutch??



I believe he was, yes - and it's exciting to see that more have been popping up around the country. He also had partially translucent skin but sadly we lost him before he fully matured. The parents, who I was lucky enough to purchase last year, have thrown similar babies in the past so I am hoping for more again this season.



mcloughlin2 said:


> Miss B, looks like you have a nice potential line going there.



I hope so! It's nice to have something interesting to work with.


----------



## Kyro (May 23, 2009)

Miss B in your opinion what do you think went wrong with the little leatherback?


----------



## Miss B (May 23, 2009)

No idea Kyro - he was a difficult feeder from the very beginning, wouldn't eat live food and was being syringe fed on mashed beardie pellets. He was also reluctant to bask (we wondered if it had something to do with his translucent skin). The vet (reptile specialist) initially felt that it was calcium related (he was receiving calcium supplementation). We made some changes to his diet and enclosure and eventually he was going really well, basking by himself and hunting down live food. Just as we thought everything was looking up, we lost him very unexpectedly. It was pretty sad, he was a real little character.


----------



## Kyro (May 23, 2009)

What a shame, he was a cute little thing. Hopefully things go better next time. I'll have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Miss B (May 23, 2009)

Thanks I hope so too


----------



## jacorin (May 24, 2009)

the colour phases and leatherbacks that we see coming out of the states and europe.

would these be because they have a small gene pool to work from?? unlike us here

just a thought,as we are getting that way with the exotic bird species that are here


----------



## bk201 (May 24, 2009)

because Americans are lazy instead of long term breeding projects they do the massively colourful fast imbred lines that are all sufferering now.


----------



## jacorin (May 24, 2009)

really didnt answer the question now did it bk


----------



## bk201 (May 24, 2009)

people over seas are inbreeding there beardys to produce these colour lines and since many people dont agree with that in australia we are behind them. not just there small gene pool in the US a unusual baby is crossed back to the parents and then with similar siblings etc to quickly produce these lines. not all the limited gene pool but how they use the animals they have.


----------



## ad (May 28, 2009)

Took a pic of this little red phase female today,
She is from my Rick Walker girl, I reckon she will be a hot one  Gotta love them Back legs!
Cheers
Adam


----------

